# Wind??!!



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Is it just me being a wimp or are the winds on the Gulf Coast much stronger and more prolonged on a daily basis than in the past few years. Live in Rockport and it seems that the wind NEVER stops and is always 15 mph or better!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Lately, theyâ€™ve been pretty strong. There were days earlier in the month that things settled down up the coast. Unfortunately, I couldnâ€™t get out then. This morning, things seem a lot calmer. This June doesnâ€™t seem all that unusual wind wise. 

I went out this past Saturday and the wind was pegged at 13-15 knots the 3- 3.5 hours I was out. Wind like that really limits oneâ€™s opportunities, especially fly fishing from a kayak. I still managed a few shots at fish and brought a couple of redfish to hand and a couple of specks. Get behind and tight to vegetation, or houses, or tight to a shoreline or small, shallow marshes, or bulkheads, levees, raised banks. 

Casting accuracy and distance tends to suffer in the wind. I always try to close the distance as much as I dare in the kayak or boat or wading before taking the shot. No rule you have to make a long cast in the wind when the roughed up water might offer a little extra camouflage hindering the fishâ€™s ability to detect you.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Seems about normal to me......only difference is that these days there's some wind all night and even though it drops down during the night, it starts to pick up again as soon as the sun comes up. Usually we can leave the dock before dawn, under near glassy conditions and the wind comes up by about 11 AM. But last time I went out, accurate sight casting was a chore, even with conventional tackle, when the cast was across-wind.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty typical until about mid-late July.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I grew up on the Gulf Coast and we had a beach house in Surfside. Back in the 70s and the 80s we surfed as much as we could and I really can't remember the waves being up in the summer like they are now. It seemed like it would be flat an awful lot with no wind. For about the last 10 years the weather pattern has been more windy in the summer than in the past. Weather patterns in the summer are typically longer in duration with high and low pressure systems moving very slowly. Once we get into the right weather pattern it should last a while so we have something to look forward to.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

A really good website and phone/pad app for monitoring the wind is Windfinder Pro. I use it often to plan flyfishing trips up and down the coast.

http://windfinder.com


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It has been windy for sure. It isn't that unusual for it to be windy in the early summer but it is unusual for us to have so much SW and W wind. It has been a little challenging when I'm out by myself.


----------

